# [SOLVED] 37&quot; LCD LG 37LH30 Question



## mjmetal (Nov 22, 2009)

there is a thin black line that appears to be roughly 1-2pixels in thickness that runs vertically down the display. my question is what causes this and essentially if replacing the LCD panel/module would fix it. Namely because I have the replacement part for this specific tv on hand and want to know if its worth throwing it in there. 

Also how complicated is the process of changing out an LCD panel? Looking at the connectors it didnt seem that complicated I just want to know if there are any common mistakes to avoid but also don't want to put it in there unless its gonna fix it. Otherwise the tv works great its just the one little line thats very tiny.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 37" LCD LG 37LH30 Question*

I would go for the replacement .. it's not so difficult.

Just remember to go carefully, take your time, don't rush & don't try to force anything that doesn't want to go.

I'd say that the screen is the most likely culprit so by changing it you will know for sure.


----------



## mjmetal (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 37" LCD LG 37LH30 Question*

thanks, im gonna get started on it right away


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: 37" LCD LG 37LH30 Question*

The connections to the screen will most likely be the worst .. try prising gently on the connector plastic at the sides (one side at a time) to juggle free.


----------

